# Will I Be Ok Pulling With An Avalanche????



## jmrubicon (Sep 28, 2010)

I am considering buying a 23Ors Outback. This is the toyhauler model. I will be loading an atv (approx. 750#) into the garage of the unit. I have a 2002 Avalanche that I will be using for a tow vehicle. I plan on putting a transmission cooler and transmission valve body upgrade on the truck before I start towing. I am also going to get a WDH and brake controller. Also most of my trips will be under 350 miles round trip. I was hoping that some of you that may have used this or a similar setup could tell me your experiences. I know that I would be better off with a 3/4 ton TV but at this time there is no way I can afford to buy a new truck and TT. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

My first inclination with out calculating numbers would be to think that you will be way over your allowed tongue weight for the Avalanche. I believe the listed hitch weight for the 230rs in nearly 550 lbs. Add on the 750 lbs of the ATV and I think it would = trouble.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

jmrubicon said:


> I am considering buying a 23Ors Outback. This is the toyhauler model. I will be loading an atv (approx. 750#) into the garage of the unit. I have a 2002 Avalanche that I will be using for a tow vehicle. I plan on putting a transmission cooler and transmission valve body upgrade on the truck before I start towing. I am also going to get a WDH and brake controller. Also most of my trips will be under 350 miles round trip. I was hoping that some of you that may have used this or a similar setup could tell me your experiences. I know that I would be better off with a 3/4 ton TV but at this time there is no way I can afford to buy a new truck and TT. Thanks in advance for any help.


You'll probably be close to the limit, but if you drive sensible you can be safe with almost any setup. Let's take a closer, objective look at the figures........

What are the GVWR and GCWR limits for your Avalanche? In addtion, would be good to the front and rear GAWR (axle rating).

According to Edmunds, for a 4x4 2002 Avalanche 1500.... here are the specs.
GVWR 7,000 lbs.
Front GAWR 3,600 lbs.
Rear GAWR 4,000 lbs.
Payload 1,347 lbs
Towing capacity 7,900 lbs.

The 2011 OB 230RS has a GVWR of 7550, with a spec hitch weight of 520. And that's with 2309 pounds of cargo (water/propane/gear).

So, (#1) it appears you nearing, but not over the tow capacity for the trailer... the less you carry, the more room you'll have.

(#2) You payload spec for your avalanche is 1347. Subtract from that your hitchweight of 520 (and I'd even take an extra 80 pounds for the WD hitch and some extra room and easier math). So that leaves 747 pounds that you can use for people and cargo inside your avalanche. So, if you say you are a family of 4, or you carry lots of gear, I'd say you're going to be getting close to that limit as well.

(#3) Get your Avalanche weighed as it's ready to tow, with the WD hitch and that will help #2... in addition, you'll see what your Axle weights are...it's desirable not to exceed these ratings as well. If you're ok on #2...you'll probably be ok on this...but there are times where someone can exceed the rear GAWR because the trailer tongue weight and cargo is too heavy.

Soo with some of the specs above, and some assumptions about cargo, it still seems likely you'll be workin the Avalanche good...but will likely be near the limits... maybe under... could even be over some. The more gear you carry, the more likely you'll be over... the less you carry... you can stay under. ;-)

Drive sensible, you'll be fine.

You'll have to decide for yourself based on your driving desires whether you'll prefer to move up to a bigger, heavier vehicle where braking power, and shear strength of handling a load will give you greater margins to work with.

If I were in your case... I wouldn't go overboard putting money in to the Avalanche until you see that it *feels* ok managing your load. Then you can put the upgrades into to keep it working well over long term usage in this manner. If you find that you're white knuckled right away... then maybe it's best to just put the money toward a bigger vehicle.

Good luck!

EDIT based on H20's observation: 
(#4) hm...yes.. in toy haulers.. .hitch weight could be problematic. I think that 520 pound hitch rating is *dry* so... with all that cargo in there... it'll go up by quite a bit and eat well into your Avalanche payload. People still do it... it'll just depend on how it feels to you and if you are ok being over limit. Get it weighed to be sure!

Will you be within the GVWR and GCWR with this setup? If not, are you ok being over?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What kind of tire are on the truck at the moment?


----------



## jmrubicon (Sep 28, 2010)

I just bought a new set of General Grabber highway tread tire.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just for the record... our 28krs tag shows that the UNLOADED (no water, etc.) vehicle weight is 6,095. The GVWR is 7,550.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Are your new tires P = passenger or LT = light truck tires?? example LT265/75R16. If they are light truck tires they should at least be a load range C being that you have a 1500 Avalanche.


----------



## jmrubicon (Sep 28, 2010)

The tires are p rated. Max. load 2535#.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jmrubicon said:


> The tires are p rated. Max. load 2535#.


That makes them less then great for towing.

You said you tow short for the most part but how often? If it is often you may want to get a set of LT tires.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a former owner of two Avalanches - a 2002 1500 and a 2004 2500. When I had the 1500 Avalanche, I was pulling a Jayco Kiwi 23D hybrid trailer. You can find the specs for the 23D about half way down on this page. The listed dry tongue weight for the 23D is 445#, but the real life loaded tongue weight was closer to 600#. When I weighed the truck and trailer loaded for camping at a local CAT scale, I found that I was pushing it real close to the payload capacity of the Avalanche without any extra passengers, even though I was well within the tow capacity and GVWR. It wasn't too long after that that I got a 2500 Avalanche (GM had great timing on a NICE owner loyalty rebate in 2004







). That's the real weak point for towing with any 1/2 ton vehicle - when you combine the tongue weight, cargo weight, fuel weight and passenger weight you'll be pushing or exceeding the payload capacity long before the other ratings. If the listed dry tongue weight for the 230RS is 550#, the loaded tongue weight with your ATV in the front garage could easily be at least 750#. That's almost 1/2 of your Avalanche payload capacity before you add in fuel, cargo and passengers. You would probably be OK if you don't carry any cargo or passengers in the Avalanche, otherwise you'll be putting a lot of stress on the suspension and transmission.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

BTW, welcome to Outbackers jmrubicon


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Also, what gear ratio on the rear end...it should at least be a 3.73, a 4.10 is much better. If you have a 3.42 ratio, forget it as it won't pull it well at all.

bbwb


----------



## jmrubicon (Sep 28, 2010)

I am pretty sure the rear end is a 3.73


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

The combination you are considering is not ideal. Once you add considerable weight to the front of the 23rs your tongue weight will be at or above 1000 lbs., add to this the weight of your WD setup and you will be above your tongue weight and carrying capacity. Combine this with your P rated tires you are looking for trouble. Most people with the 23rs quickly realize they need a 3/4 ton. Goopd Luck!


----------

